# Günstigstes Format



## noctaru (18. April 2006)

Also wenn Ich Suse Linux 10.0 (auch bei den anderen Versionen) installiere, werden ja 2 Partitionen instaliert (boot und root oder so ähnlich) habe Ich aufjedenfall so beobachtet.
So meine Frage ist, welches Festplattenformat ist für welche Partition am besten geeignet?


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2006)

Normalerweise sind es 3 Partitionen:

Boot (ca. 20 MB)
Es gibt ein eigenes Format für die Bootpartition

Swap (Standard 512 MB)
Es gibt ein eigenes Format für die SWAP Partition

/ (Root)
Für die Rootpartition kann man ext2/ext3, Reiser, usw. nehmen.
Üblich ist ext3.

Weitere Lektüre:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2006)

Ein eigenes Format fuer die Bootpartition? Das ist mir eigentlich neu. 
Bei mir sieht das so aus:
/dev/hda1 30MB ext2 /boot
/dev/hda2 1GB swap
/dev/hda3 15GB ext3 /
Und die 30MB fuer /boot sind schon sehr grosszuegig ueberdimensioniert. In der Regel sind dort nur ca. 5MB belegt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2006)

> Ein eigenes Format fuer die Bootpartition? Das ist mir eigentlich neu.


Sorry, mein Fehler. Hab meine Aussage nicht nochmal überprüft, sonst wäre mir er aufgefallen 



> Und die 30MB fuer /boot sind schon sehr grosszuegig ueberdimensioniert. In der Regel sind dort nur ca. 5MB belegt.


Mehr braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn man mehrere Kernelversionen verwenden möchte, z. B. um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen das es keine Probleme gibt (sehr praktisch bei Distributionen wie Gentoo die regelmäßig neue Versionen bieten)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mehr braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn man mehrere Kernelversionen verwenden möchte, z. B. um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen das es keine Probleme gibt (sehr praktisch bei Distributionen wie Gentoo die regelmäßig neue Versionen bieten)


Oder wenn, wie zur Zeit, alle paar Tage eine neue Kernel-Version rauskommt. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich auch 2.6.16.5 aktualisiert und gestern festgestellt, dass jetzt schon 2.6.16.7 aktuell ist.
Da kommt man kaum noch nach. Naja, solang nicht jetzt bald 2.8 auftaucht ist alles in Butter, hab ja immerhin die Kernel-Header von 2.6.16 im System.


----------

